# MSD Tach adapter?



## EDG (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi!
I 'm planing to use a MSD 6AL in my scirocco 16V. Which model of tachometer adapter (8910, 8920) should I use? Any body have the correct diagram or I should follow the MSD manual.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: MSD Tach adapter? (EDG)*

my mk2 16v needed the 8920; the 8910 didnt work.


----------



## EDG (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: MSD Tach adapter? (mk2dubbin)*

Thank you!


----------



## EDG (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: MSD Tach adapter? (EDG)*

MSD 6AL Wiring diagram for the 1987 Scirocco









_Modified by EDG at 3:21 AM 3-17-2009_



_Modified by EDG at 3:25 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## EDG (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: MSD Tach adapter? (EDG)*

I received this image from the MSD Support.


----------



## EDG (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: MSD Tach adapter? (EDG)*

Installed and no tach adapter needed. Everything is working fine.


----------

